# Which grinder advice



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm only just starting on my espresso journey. I have a sage dtp on the way as my starter machine. Now I'm looking for a grinder to pair with it.

I'd narrowed it down to the Mignon or k3. Swaying to the Mignon in Tiffany as it matches the kitchen.

However, next year is a big one. Gulp. And I'm already looking at treating myself to a decent new or second hand dual boiler/heat exchanger up to £1k. I like the look of the Nuova Musica. Same blue, matches the kitchen. Although there's so much choice I will definitely change my mine within the next year.

So, is it worth buying a better grinder now? Say the Eureka Zenith, which I like the look of, to pair with whatever comes in the future.

Currently I will be using the dtp at weekends, 3-4 drinks per day, and occasionally in the week. However by next year there will be more weekday use as I will be working from home more.

Alternatively I could sell the Mignon next year to find something else?

Thought people?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There's a few of us run a mazzer SJ alongside a DTP. Would definitely pair up well with a DB also 

You can get them for a reasonable price 2nd hand and if you're a bit handy overhauling one wouldn't be a problem at all. Loads of advice on the forum if you were to head down that path


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> There's a few of us run a mazzer SJ alongside a DTP. Would definitely pair up well with a DB also
> 
> You can get them for a reasonable price 2nd hand and if you're a bit handy overhauling one wouldn't be a problem at all. Loads of advice on the forum if you were to head down that path


I've had a look at them and just don't fancy them tbh.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> I've had a look at them and just don't fancy them tbh.


That's fair enough. They can look pretty big but once next to a DTP with no hopper they are about the same size.

I'm pretty limited with my grinder knowledge. Other members have a mignon with a DTP also promising great results.

I suppose if you're set on an upgrade next year then it does make sense to go all out on a grinder to suit.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> That's fair enough. They can look pretty big but once next to a DTP with no hopper they are about the same size.
> 
> I'm pretty limited with my grinder knowledge. Other members have a mignon with a DTP also promising great results.
> 
> I suppose if you're set on an upgrade next year then it does make sense to go all out on a grinder to suit.


Did I see somewhere you do portafilters for the dtp?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> Did I see somewhere you do portafilters for the dtp?


Maybe.......

I'll send you a PM with details so not to distract from the topic


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> I'd narrowed it down to the Mignon or k3.


Both are good choices.. (all things have pros and cons)

I'm going to stick my neck out and say this...

If you are only grinding for espresso with added milk in an average usage domestic environment... then there is no point upgrading further than the Mignon


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks like I'll order a Mignon then.

Now, are there any discount codes for Bella Barista?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If it were me I'd go for the K3 touch over the Mignon. Bigger burrs. Less clumping and probably better in the cup.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

lake_m said:


> If it were me I'd go for the K3 touch over the Mignon. Bigger burrs. Less clumping and probably better in the cup.


I hadn't even noticed the difference in burr size. 

Still undecided now!

Is there a smaller Hopper for the k3 as it's quite a lot taller.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> I hadn't even noticed the difference in burr size.
> 
> Still undecided now!
> 
> Is there a smaller Hopper for the k3 as it's quite a lot taller.


With Bella Barista you can specify a smaller 275g cupping hopper instead of the standard hopper.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

If I was to upgrade in the future I would consider keeping either for decaf.

Would either be better or worse for decaf?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

lake_m said:


> With Bella Barista you can specify a smaller 275g cupping hopper instead of the standard hopper.


The smaller hopper is now the norm and gives the k3 a total height of 422mm



> Would either be better or worse for decaf?


At least the same... definitely not worse.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

I guess it depends if you are buying a grinder for looks or the final output (the important bit).


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> If I was to upgrade in the future I would consider keeping either for decaf.
> 
> Would either be better or worse for decaf?


Brilliant idea. Rather than sell and lose a bit, find a good excuse to keep both and utilise it!

I think @DaveP was talking about this in another thread. I don't know either K3 or Mignon that well..


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Can't decide.

But the k3 now, keep and upgrade to something second hand around the £600 mark next year.

Or but the 65e now and not bother upgrading next year.

Shame I missed a 75e in the for sale section last week.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Next year seems fairly short term. There are pros and cons for both sides of the argument.

But since in your original post, you mention that your are about to embark on your espresso journey with dtp on the way (Btw, Good luck, have fun and enjoy the coffee ) ultimately only you can decide what is wise. I know it's a bit of a no shit Sherlock kinda thing to say, but..

Amongst many legit reasons why people invest and try the home barista thing, not all decide to go diving deeper. Only you can decide if you need a submarine or a snorkel.

Some give up early on, or run out of patience, lose hope, realise that it is too messy or time consuming.. If these things don't sound like you, then go deepend now and save yourself some money from upgraditis


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Good advice, thank you, and that has been at the back of my mind which has perhaps already stopped me from spending too big.

Would a 65e be sufficient for a more upmarket hx/dB in future? Arrrrrgh decisions. Lol


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> Good advice, thank you, and that has been at the back of my mind which has perhaps already stopped me from spending too big.
> 
> Would a 65e be sufficient for a more upmarket hx/dB in future? Arrrrrgh decisions. Lol


Yes, it would be sufficient. Totally. It all depends on where you draw the line but more importantly, your immune system and how strong it is.

If you live in isolation and therfore cannot contract upgraditis from anyone/anywhere, you'll be ok.

Even if you don't live in isolation and do come in contact with other pathogens (better grinders) as long as your immune system (your will/purse string) is strong, you will be fine! Remember, ignorance is bliss (in a positive way)

I think you are suffering from paralysis through analysis. Probably partly because of your personal trait, you hate regrets and mistakes of avoidable nature, if only you can avoid them through planning and foresight?

Well, like your first child you won't really know what it is really like until you have one! (have I scared you off? that's not my intention). Actually, very bad analogy! More like a sports car/super car. You won't know until you have it, if you still want it or appreciate it. It's a lifestyle, not a necessity.

So choice is yours, and select a price range where the amount you lose through selling it on is stomachable. Then no real regrets.

Another fun way might be to enroll yourself in a barista class for an afternoon to see and experience the actual process. That might shine light on things in a more positive or negative way for you.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Top post


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> like your first child you won't really know what it is really like until you have one


Haha actual fact. No amount of prenatal classes can prepare you for what actually happens when they arrive! And then when a second arrives shortly after.......


----------

